# Sticky  [Updated 12/23][How-To] Root The Kindle Fire



## ro6666lt

* HOW-TO ROOT THE KINDLE FIRE*

* [KANGED from geek.com]*

****NOTE: I've personally used this method and can confirm that it works flawlessly. With that said, I claim no responsibility if you screw up and break your new toy.****

* 1. Install the Android SDK*

The first step has nothing directly to do with your Kindle Fire. You will want to install the Android SDK. The download links can be found here.

* 2. Enable ADB access*

Once installing the SDK on your PC, navigate to the *[your user name]/.android* folder.
Edit the *adb_usb.ini* file, adding the following line of code at the end:

0×1949

Close and save that file.
Now find the folder where the SDK was installed, and open the google-usb_driver folder. In that folder, find the file *android_winusb.inf *and add the following code to _both_ the [Google.NTx86] and [Google.NTamd64] sections: 

;Kindle Fire
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006&MI_01

Now you can close and save this file as well.

* 3. Root*

Connect your Kindle Fire to your PC's USB port.
Navigate to Device Manager (Windows) and under "Other Devices" find your Kindle Fire. Choose the*android_winusb.inf* file.
Now, on your Kindle Fire, tap the settings icon in the status bar. Then choose 'More' option, then 'Device,' and finally check the box that enables unknown sources.
Download *BurritoRoot: Kindle Fire Edition 1.0.0*.
Run the tool and choose the "Root" option.

* 4. Install the Android Market and Google Apps*



^^ Download these zipped Google Apps files. Unzip them (usingWinRAR) and transfer them to your Kindle Fire via USB.

Next, you'll want to buy Root Explorer. It's $3.99, but if you're into hacking your Kindle Fire, it will be worth every penny (there are other free alternatives, but they don't allow you to change permissions on your device).
Side load it on your kindle fire.
Open Root Explorer, and navigate to the location on your File that you stored the extracted Google Apps files.
Select *GoogleServicesFramework.apk *and install it. After doing this, restart your Kindle Fire.
Now open Root Explorer again, and find the file for the Market (*Vending.apk*).
Before doing anything with it, change the Root Explorer option from RO (Read Only) to RW (Read Write).
Long-press on *Vending.apk*, choose 'Move,' and navigate to the *system/app* folder on your Fire. This moves the Market file to the system apps folder.
Long-press on Vending.apk again (in its new location), and choose 'Permissions.' Change the permissions to match the other apps in this folder (check permissions in any other .apk file in that folder to see how it should look.
Finally, touch *Vending.apk* and install it. You can now reboot your Fire again.

* 5. Enjoy*

You can now open the Market, sign in, and install apps as usual.

[KANGED from geek.com]


----------



## yurdle

This is what I used too.. even after the update amazon sent out.. works flawless







Thanks for bringing this here.. really hope to see this forum grow.. don't really like going to xda


----------



## mikeytusa

I don't think these instructions are accurate anymore.


----------



## Rogan

They aren't. Rooting this way is fine. Though you can't find root explorer in the app store anymore and for me the market FC's.


----------



## ro6666lt

^^ will one of you make a new guide? plllleeeease?


----------



## mikeytusa

Just do a Google Search -- there's a bunch of new guides out there. I will link one when I have a chance.

Edit - here is that link: http://www.geek.com/...-fire-20111123/
And another - http://liliputing.com/2011/11/how-to-root-an-amazon-kindle-fire.html

Also, when I rooted, I did not have the adb_usb.ini file in my .android folder. Just open up notepad and make one adding only that one line ... 0×1949.


----------



## Rogan

I wouldn't mind writing up a way to root the Kindle fire using Ubuntu.


----------



## ro6666lt

^^ nice! I'll be sure to sticky.


----------



## mikeytusa

*I am not sure if this method works anymore since the latest update. Please use the Rootzwiki instructions for rooting! They will take you to the promised land.*

Here is my little guide for rooting the Kindle Fire.
Download the Android SDK and install it - http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html (just download the installer file)
Next, go to Start >> All Programs >> Android SDK Tools >> SDK Manager - http://grab.by/bkLu
Check Android SDK Platform tools and Google USB Driver Package (see link for image) and then click Install packages... - http://grab.by/bkLv
Now go to the YOURCOMPUTERNAME/.android folder (http://grab.by/bkLA & http://grab.by/bkLB). Open the *adb_usb.ini* file with Notepad and add this line to it: 0x1949 (http://grab.by/bkLD)
*Important Note:* I did not have this file after installing the SDK and the USB driver. Just make a new file in Notepad and save it as adb_usb.ini in this folder. Make sure when you save it to save it as a .ini and not a .txt file. You'll need to change the "*Save as type*" field to "*All files*." (http://grab.by/bkLE)
One more file change... navigate to where the Android SDK was installed (for me it was C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\extras\google\usb_driver) and open the android_winusb.ini file with Notepad. You'll need to add the following to both the *[Google.NTx86]* and *[Google.NTamd64]* sections.

;Kindle Fire

%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006	
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006&MI_01

*Here is a screenshot of what mine looks like: http://grab.by/bkLQ*
Plug in your Kindle Fire via USB to your computer. The Kindle Fire doesn't ship with one of these (no idea why) so you'll need to probably grab one from your smartphone or buy one.
Open up the *Control Panel* (http://grab.by/bkLH) and click on *Hardware and Sound* (http://grab.by/bkLI). Now click on *Device Manager* (http://grab.by/bkLJ).
Under *Portable*, double click your Kindle Fire.
On the *Driver *tab, select *Update Driver*: http://grab.by/bkLS
Browse for the file: http://grab.by/bkLT
Tell it where the usb_driver folder is located (http://grab.by/bkLU) so it can find the android_usb.ini file. Then click Next.

*Sweet. ADB is setup and your device is ready for you to root the hell out of it.*
Unplug your Kindle Fire so you can change a setting on it real quick.
On your Kindle Fire, click the little *Settings *icon in the top right corner (the gear) and then click +*More*. Scroll down to *Device* and turn "*Allow install of applications*" On.
Plug that beast back in using the USB cable.
Download *SuperOneClick* - http://www.mediafire...yb2ibn5bi85azcv
Extract the files from the .zip and open the SuperOneClick.exe file.
Click to *Root *button in the top left corner.
You're now rooted! Have fun installing Google apps and eventually some ROM's!
*If you plan on installing Google Apps or ADW Launcher, DO NOT BUY Root Explorer from the Amazon Market. It is not compatible and you'll only have to ask for a refund from Amazon. Download it (do a Google Search for it).*


----------



## Rogan

Root explorer is, nor any other root file manager is working after the 6.2 update. I've had to re-enable root and manually install the vending.apk through an adb shell. For what its worth, I also froze the OtaSilentInstall.apk. Hopefully that will stop any future "updates" from occurring.


----------



## LakerFam0824

Rogan said:


> Root explorer is, nor any other root file manager is working after the 6.2 update. I've had to re-enable root and manually install the vending.apk through an adb shell. For what its worth, I also froze the OtaSilentInstall.apk. Hopefully that will stop any future "updates" from occurring.


I have ES File Explorer on my phone, could you possibly use this instead?


----------



## Rogan

No ES file explorer always failed to mount /data or /system. It's really no big deal. ADB isn't hard to use.

In other news there is a CM7 build for the Fire. HOWEVER, there is no sound in the current build of 12/4. So be forewarned. Also there is no way to revert to stock.


----------



## yurdle

Rogan said:


> Root explorer is, nor any other root file manager is working after the 6.2 update. I've had to re-enable root and manually install the vending.apk through an adb shell. For what its worth, I also froze the OtaSilentInstall.apk. Hopefully that will stop any future "updates" from occurring.


If I understood that correctly, you're saying Root Explorer will not work on 6.2? It worked just fine for me. All I had to do was reroot and move a couple files back to /system/app (did this using root explorer) and I was back up and running how I was before.. but as you stated, adb and adb shell is fairly simple to use.


----------



## Rogan

Root explorer would install but immediately fc. Had to abd install the market


----------



## LakerFam0824

Any of you guys know a way getting the Calendar say from our phones installed to the KF?


----------



## PhotoMaster

I bought my wife a Kindle Fire and will be giving it to her on Christmas. I wanted to know about rooting and started reading this post. Rooting sounds like a good idea on the Fire, but I noticed in the list of zipped files was CameraGoogle.apk and was wondering about the Fire. As far as I understand, the Fire has no camera? That would be awesome if the Fire had a camera.


----------



## Rogan

No camera for the fire.


----------



## Excalibuurr

Where do I find the .android folder where I can edit the ini file? I can't seem to find it on my system. I installed the android SDK already.


----------



## scubasme

hi whenever i try the super one click i keep getting a not responding message!!! starts up the daemon server but then isn't responding


----------



## irishmyles003

No problems rooting my Kindle Fire. Market works and doesn't force close, although a few apps did force close but I uninstalled, reinstalled and no problems at all. Amazing thank you.


----------



## nolajon

Sorry if this is in the wrong topic, but the Unroot button is missing from the burritoroot app - how do I unroot so video works?


----------



## comicsguy024

Hey there, trying to root my Kindle Fire so I can get Market access on it and I'm folllowing the first two steps in this thread before moving on to the newest Root just recently posted from jcase. However, I'm having a slight issue with step 2 and am hoping for some help.

I follow these steps:

"Close and save that file.
Now find the folder where the SDK was installed, and open the google-usb_driver folder. In that folder, find the file *android_winusb.inf *and add the following code to _both_ the [Google.NTx86] and [Google.NTamd64] sections: 

;Kindle Fire
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006&MI_01

but when I try to close notepad with the new code, it says it cannot create this file and to make sure the path and name are correct. As I've looked around and tried it over and over, the only thing I notice is that my "android_winusb" is .ini, not .inf but this is the way the SDK came...can I change this somehow? Or am I missing something entirely? Any help would be appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## pulmprincesss

can you please walk through installing vending apk. through adb shell.


----------



## alan sh

I've rooted my device (Kindle Fire HD 32 gb) but I have no idea what to do next. What I want to do is install Google Play so I can install my real apps (deceint keyboard etc). I used ADB to install Play - that worked and I have it loaded. But everytime I try and run it, it starts up and then stops.

So, what steps am I missing? I have installed SU (I followed Rev Kyles video).

Alan


----------



## zinkontherun

And this is safe for system version 6.3.2 of the Kindle Fire?
I don't have the HD tablet and as far as I know, the tablet I have now was the first Kindle Fire given to the public... I just want to make sure I won't be destroying my device with your steps, since I'm not very "tech savvy".


----------



## spartaman

zinkontherun said:


> And this is safe for system version 6.3.2 of the Kindle Fire?
> I don't have the HD tablet and as far as I know, the tablet I have now was the first Kindle Fire given to the public... I just want to make sure I won't be destroying my device with your steps, since I'm not very "tech savvy".


The easy way for me to do it with the Kindle Fire Utility 0.9.9. This was the only zip I used. Once you unzip it, it has everything you need in the folder. Try going to Youtube and searching for video by reverendkjr. He goes through all the steps.

Of course you need to download the rom of choice along with the gapps.


----------

